# what should i do?



## SilverFerret (Nov 24, 2004)

Becuase i started feeding one stray, i now have nine feral "problem children" (...LOL...) NONE of which where fixed. My wallet is......emptier, i spend good money on bags of purina cat chow....I HATE meow mix....corn.....corn.......little bit of meat....corn! GOSH! Cats are CARNIVORS PEOPLES!!!!!!!!!!!! Okay.........i'm better now LMAO


The cats:

Trish- light brown shorthair tabby, with more a of a bengal marking
Aprox. Age: 9 months-3 years
Spayed?: Yes, i took her in last weekend

Chacha- calico, long hair, with bits of tabby markings
Aprox. age: her teeth are very brittle, so i'm guessing over 10! WOW
Spayed?: No, i haven't caught her yet to take her in for a check-up

Disco- Non purbred point (like siamese) w/medium hair, and plotches of different colors
Aprox. Age: Young, kitten, 6 months maybe, i'm socializing her too
Spayed?: Yes, 3 weeks ago

Wild Child- Plain old brown tabby, short haired
Aprox. Age: Errr..maybe 3
Spayed?: NO! if i could grab her....i would.......she doesn't even fall for humane traps! UGH! (You step on the thing and it closes thing LOL)

Vanila- pure white.....with a blue eye and a green eye.....possibly deaf?
Aprox age: young, 6-7 months and i'm socializing her as well
spayed: yes

Darn Cat (D.C)- Short haired brown tabby
Aprox age: 4-5
Neutered?: Yes, his "playa" hood was put to an end 6 weeks ago, he now is very....upset at me LOL 

Charmin- Black and white shorthair
Aprox age: 3-5
Neutered?: No, gonna get to it, money doesn't grow on trees!

Chocolate- bombay black, shines brown in the ligh, shorthaired
Aprox age: 7-9
Neutered?: Yes, he actualy came to me!

smoke- silve with black and white streaks
Aprox age: 6-7 months, i'm doing my best to socialize him
Neutered?: no...i'll get to it!

Fixed: 5
Whole: 4
Female: 5
Male: 4
Feed: Purina Cat chow
All have Rabie and Feline Distemper shots

I cannot take them all in my home....my parents would kill me. Right now i spend 2 hours socializing them and feeding them etc. But should i take them to the shelter once they are human friendly?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Don't get discouraged -- you're doing a great! Is there a low-cost spay/neuter clinic you could take them (if you're able to catch them?)? Or have you talked to the vet about doing it for cheap since they are feral/strays?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Going to add to this...don't take them a shelter unless it is a no-kill shelter...to me, that would just seem like your hard work with getting them fixed and socialized would be for nothing, because there is a chance they will be euthanized if the shelter is overcrowded or if they are too feral. If you want to find them homes, you could start by posting here in the Cats in Need section, Petfinder.com, a cat rescue in your area, or at the vet's office.

p.s. Worst case scenario, if they have shelter outside, I don't see anything wrong with allowing them to live their lives out on the street -- provided they are spayed/neutered, of course. :wink:


----------



## PortlandPetLvr (Nov 7, 2004)

I live in Portland, Oregon and here we have a Feral Cat Coalition. It's a trap, spay/neuter, release program. 

I dont know where you live, but check in your area for something similar to this: http://www.feralcats.com/Index.shtml


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

WOW sounds like you're doing a great job taking care of these babes. I also would suggest posting here, we have a lot of members that are never opposed to just *one* more, and might be in your area. Petfinder is great as well. GOOD LUCK!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SilverFerret (Nov 24, 2004)

WOW, PortlandPetLvr! I live in springfeild. I could definetly when i go up there for two things i usualy do every weekend (volenteering at www.cascade-ferret.org, and visiting a friend...!) I could bring some up there or something! I have found a home for Disco, my homeroom teacher said she'd love a cat, and it's a one cat only home...for now LOL I am curently looking for homes for the kittens, just because they are very socialized, and are young, making them more "apealing" to people, making them easier to place.

I miss disco, the way she'd run around in circles chasing her tail LMAO!!!

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Try posting the kittens on Petfinder.com -- I had five I had to get rid of (not my cat -- I took in a stray who had babies) last month, and I was able to find them homes within a few weeks. The ad is free, and it seemed like only people who were actually looking for a pet were on the website -- not just people randomly reading the newspaper and deciding they want a kitten.

Oh, and make sure you charge a small adoption fee -- people who pay for something are more likely to take care of it. Good luck!

p.s. That's great the feral cat organization is nearby!!


----------



## SilverFerret (Nov 24, 2004)

okay, i will, i can use the money to donate to shelters


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

You have a big heart!! Good luck -- keep us posted!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

SilverFerret, best wishes and kudos on talking care of these kitties


----------

